# Gross Squishy Eyeball Doorbell How-To



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

If anybody is looking for one more project to do before the big day I've made a tutorial on how to turn your doorbell button into a squishy eyeball. Everybody who's tried it so far seems really grossed out by it, so your TOTs should love it!

http://www.modd3d.com/articles/item/gross-squishy-eyeball-doorbell-button


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

hey this is a pretty neat idea... Thanks for sharing


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Great idea!

Why do all of the best idea's get posted just in time for me not to have time to do them!







Damn, I would love to have had that this year.
:zombie:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I just saved that into my faves. What an excellant idea! Thanks!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol that's a great idea.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That is a great idea. Thank you for taking the time to post your How To


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is kinda cool!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i love that idea


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great idea Scottzilla..
good enough to use all year long 
I just may steal this one, no I will honest..LOL
maybe put it on front and back door


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Excellent! It may not gross out the TOT'ers so much, but I KNOW it'll gross out their Moms. I love it!


----------

